# Sci Fi Based Baby Girl Name Ideas?



## tribble

Hello... :)

I have always thought I would have a boy first. I'm a tomboy and a nerd, I work with computers and it just always seemed to me I'd have a boy. It's much easier to find a name that has subtle roots in Sci Fi for a boy, and we had a couple we liked (Montgomery, Riker).

But - we are 30 weeks pregnant with a girl! And I'm having a heck of a time finding a name we like.

I'm hopeful that someone out there might have some ideas. I'm not looking for anything crazy here. Every time I tell somebody we are looking for a Sci Fi related baby girl name, they suggest Uhura. I'm just not interested in REALLY out there names!

These are the girl names we have so far - none of them feels "perfect" yet. Please help with ideas???

ARWEN RENEE MCCORMICK
Arwen is from Lord of the Rings. It's also Welsh, and I have Welsh roots. Renee is after my Nana (grandmother). It's currently my favorite of the three. 

EZRI ? MCCORMICK
Ezri is from Star Trek Deep Space Nine (Ezri Dax). I do like this name, and it does seem to fit as we are Jewish and it has Jewish roots. It just doesn't feel like THE name, you know?

LARA ELLE MCCORMICK
Lara-El is Superman's (Kal-El's) mom. So I adapted it to Lara Elle. I do love how subtle it is - nobody would ever, ever guess that it's a Sci Fi name :)

Please help me out with ideas, but also let me know what you think of these names! I've also recently realized I could actually use Montgomery for a girl, though if it had been a boy it would have been MONTGOMERY SCOTT MCCORMICK. 

Thanks!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## pippi_89

I love them all!!

Love Arwen! I always liked Galadriel too. Lara Elle is clever I like that. Ezri is really pretty.
For a long time I really wanted a daughter named Severn, as in Seven-of-nine! (STV)

On the Star Trek note:

Belle Anna (B'Elanna Torres)
Catherine/Kathryn/Katie Jane (Captain Janeway)

as you can see I'm more of a Voyager girl myself :haha:

Star Wars:

Amidalla (nn Ami - like Amy?)
Padme/Padma
Leia/Leigha/Leah

maybe a bit to un-subtle!

Dr Who:

Martha Rose
Melody River/River Melody (combo of Melody Pond/River Song)

Red Dwarf:

Kristine
Holly
Arlene (Rimmer's alternate!)

Farscape:

Gilina Renaez (it's close to Renee!)
Aeryn
Chiana
Moya!

I've run out! I'll post if I think of any more!


----------



## Toms Mummy

I love Ezri! :)

I suggested Padme on here a while back and got completely shot down :(..... I still like it though :)

How about Pippa from Ironman? Or Dana from Xfiles?


----------



## JJKCB

Lara Elle is cute and so subtle

Renee is a cute middle name too

Im not huge on Sci-fi but other names I found you probably seen them before though:

Kara (battlestar galactica)
Anastasia (battlestar galactica)
Laura (battlestar galactica)
Donna (doctor who)
River (doctor who/firefly)
Zoe (firefly/caprica)
Sarah (chuck/terminator)
Astrid (fringe)
Kathryn Jane (startreck voyager)
Dana (X files)
Echo (dollhouse)
Ellen (alien)
Gwen (tourchwood)
Helena (warehouse 13)
Holly (red dwarf)


----------



## MumMumMum

Not sure what sci fi you are looking for but here's what I can think of.

From Buffy:

Summer (Buffy Summers)
Dawn
Willow
Tara
Faith

You could mix them up or throw in some of the actresses names. E.g. Summer Michelle (Buffy Summers / Sarah Michelle Gellar).

From comics:

Pepper (Pepper Potts from Iron Man)
Lois (Lois Lane from Superman)


----------



## MUMOF5

I met a little girl named Ripley, her parents were massive fans of the Alien films :)


----------



## pippi_89

Thought of some more!

Firefly:

Zoe
Inara
River (again!)

Warehouse 13:

Micah
Claudia
Helena
Emily (HGs cover name)

Andromeda:

Rebecca/Beka
Rommie (could be short for Romilda rather then Andromeda?)

Stargate SG1:

Samantha


----------



## lauraemily17

Olivia or Olive - fringe
Kiera - continuum
Teyla - stargate Atlantis 
Myca - warehouse 13
Cara - super girl! (I think)


----------



## Tigerlily01

Here are some names I like from sci-fi/fantasy books:

Tris (Divergent-Veronica Roth)
Petra (Ender's Game-Orson Scott Card)
Talia (Heralds of Valdemar series-Mercedes Lackey)
Sonea (Black Magician Trilogy-Trudi Canavan
Tessia (Black Magician series-Trudi Canavan)
Gwen (Gwenhwyfar-Mercedes Lackey)
Wren (Shannara series-Terry Brooks)
Brin/Brynn (Shannara series-Terry Brooks)
Leisha (Beggars in Spain-Nancy Kress)

I like the names from Firefly others have mentioned too, and Arwen is pretty.


----------



## mh_ccl

We're thinking of Riker for a boy. It started as a joke, but has become serious. My ex tells me it would be a great name for a girl as well, but I don't think I can convince my husband based on testimony from my ex-boyfriend. :)


----------



## steph.

I cant think of any names to add but I think Lara Elle is really pretty.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I think Lara Elle is lovely!

Other possible names:

Kes (voyager)
Deanna (next generation)
Talia (babylon 5) I love this one!
Mary-Jane (spiderman)
Lois (superman) or actually I think Lane is a lovely girl's name!
Maggie or Wade (sliders)
Gretchen (Donnie darko)
Callie or Caprica (battlestar)


----------



## Toms Mummy

Vader..... Starwars x


----------



## mummy2o

I have found a website.

https://www.namenerds.com/uucn/sci-fi/

More boys names than girls name, but there are about 200 girls names to pick from with a sci-fi theme.


----------



## mh_ccl

mummy2o said:


> I have found a website.
> 
> https://www.namenerds.com/uucn/sci-fi/
> 
> More boys names than girls name, but there are about 200 girls names to pick from with a sci-fi theme.

Ehrmagerd. I <3 you so bad right now. There's also a list of robot names, perfect for when e want to start our next naming scheme for computers. :coolio:


----------



## tribble

mh_ccl said:


> We're thinking of Riker for a boy. It started as a joke, but has become serious. My ex tells me it would be a great name for a girl as well, but I don't think I can convince my husband based on testimony from my ex-boyfriend. :)

I insisted for years that Riker was going to be our boys name. I wanted it so bad! Then my husband actually vetoed it once I got pregnant! So it's just as well. I said if I give birth, I get to pick Riker, lol - he didn't agree.

He vetoed it because he said "We're not naming our son after a prison!" - oy!

My sister added "Well, if you have a girl, you can always name her Sing Sing" (another prison).

So we went to Montgomery instead :)


----------



## tribble

Thanks so much everybody for the names and the opinions!! I'm compiling a list to go over with DH. If anybody has any more, bring them on! Thanks!!!


----------



## Butterball Ma

MUMOF5 said:


> I met a little girl named Ripley, her parents were massive fans of the Alien films :)

Ripley was on our sort list! I figured if you wanted a pretty tough name for your girl, Ripley's about as tough as they come ;) Starling (as in Clarice Starling) was also on the list. You have Sarah Connor, too.


----------



## Fantasyish

Kaylee - Firefly.
Tasha - Star Trek NG.
Lorien - LotR.
Eowyn - LotR.
Sora - Kingdom of Hearts.
Zelda - Legend of Zelda.
Deanna - Star Trek NG.
Eisley - Star Wars (Mos Eisley).
Jean/Grey - X Men.


----------



## onetwothreebp

Valkyrie and nickname her Val. 

My favourite is Lane, though.


----------



## PugLuvAh

I really like Arwen--very pretty :)


----------



## MontyMad

Deanna
Christine
Janice
Miramanee
Nyota 
Ilia
Miri
Amanda


----------



## TicToc

I love nerd names! I had a million for a boy but DH wouldn't hear of any of them. For a girl I was pushing for Parker Fillion (Parker from Leverage and Fillion as in Nathan Fillion because I love Mal from Firefly), not exactly scifi but still geeky. He wouldn't hear of that either. I also like Kaylee or Jayne (Firefly) and Ripley or Newt (Aliens). And tried for a Borg designation, 4 of 4... since this will be our fourth kids but he didn't even take me seriously for a second! :dohh:

In any case my daughter says no matter what we name it she is calling it Wash (Firefly). :D


----------



## daneuse27

The two that came to mind were games from Zelda that I used to play a lot!

-Zelda
-Zora
-Saria

:)


----------



## KatyR

My mum wanted to call me Gates - after Gates McFadden from Star Trek!


----------



## Proserpina

This blog is also funny: 

Nerd Baby Names

Too bad it hasn't been updated in almost 2 years.


----------



## Orianne

I have a friend named Deneva, which is a planet in the Star Trek universe.


----------



## vtjess423

You've got some great suggestions in here! My hubby is a big sci fi fan as well and so he would love some of these ideas. LOL I actually really like your first choice of Arwen Renee. I think that goes very well together and is beautiful. :thumbup: And on a similar note, we are having a boy and as of now our sons name will be Ryker James! I found Ryker in a names list and thought it was actually a great name and then it fit with my husbands idea because of Will Riker of Next Generation (I like the spelling with the "y" better). LOL And then James as in Captain James T. Kirk of the orginal Star Trek. People always shake their heads when I tell them where the names came from but it works for us! :winkwink:


----------



## Ruth 1980

tribble said:


> Hello... :)
> 
> I have always thought I would have a boy first. I'm a tomboy and a nerd, I work with computers and it just always seemed to me I'd have a boy. It's much easier to find a name that has subtle roots in Sci Fi for a boy, and we had a couple we liked (Montgomery, Riker).
> 
> But - we are 30 weeks pregnant with a girl! And I'm having a heck of a time finding a name we like.
> 
> I'm hopeful that someone out there might have some ideas. I'm not looking for anything crazy here. Every time I tell somebody we are looking for a Sci Fi related baby girl name, they suggest Uhura. I'm just not interested in REALLY out there names!
> 
> These are the girl names we have so far - none of them feels "perfect" yet. Please help with ideas???
> 
> ARWEN RENEE MCCORMICK
> Arwen is from Lord of the Rings. It's also Welsh, and I have Welsh roots. Renee is after my Nana (grandmother). It's currently my favorite of the three.
> 
> EZRI ? MCCORMICK
> Ezri is from Star Trek Deep Space Nine (Ezri Dax). I do like this name, and it does seem to fit as we are Jewish and it has Jewish roots. It just doesn't feel like THE name, you know?
> 
> LARA ELLE MCCORMICK
> Lara-El is Superman's (Kal-El's) mom. So I adapted it to Lara Elle. I do love how subtle it is - nobody would ever, ever guess that it's a Sci Fi name :)
> 
> Please help me out with ideas, but also let me know what you think of these names! I've also recently realized I could actually use Montgomery for a girl, though if it had been a boy it would have been MONTGOMERY SCOTT MCCORMICK.
> 
> Thanks!!!!!!! :hugs:

I love this post so much! :) 
Firstly Arwen Renee is gorgeous! I'm a huge LOTR fan, AND I'm welsh, and my grandmother was Renee too! :flower: I really pushed for Renee as a middle name for my dd but dh was having none of it :(
I would *LOVE* to call a daughter of mine Aeon (as in Aeon Flux, what a hero!) but there's no way I'd get my sci-fi hating dh to agree to that. Currently the best I can get him to semi-agree to (as in mumbling "mm, it's ok I suppose") is Arya (or Aria) as I'm also a huge G.O.T fan ;)
Ezri to me is too close to Ezra (which I love for a boy though!) and Lara Elle sounds quite plain and not unusual. But that might not be an issue to you :shrug:
I wish you luck in your decision! Can't wait to hear what you decide :thumbup: x


----------



## tabby28

Someone might have said this already but Ellen Ripley from Alien?

Haha, I just actually read the posts above and realised EVERYONE said Ripley :D


----------

